# Sos! New city law kills strays & pet quota!!



## clinicare (Jul 7, 2009)

As the title suggests, the city has proposed new laws that are to be enforced very soon! Its already beginning in fact. Strays are chased and beaten by police, strangeled with rope-sticks, and generally killed in all manners of INHUMANE methods!
On top of that, the city has a new ordinance that LIMITS the number of house-hold pets a person can have! One house = one pet! 

The city im referring to (if you havn't seen on ABC News), is Gaungzhou city in China. The so-called "reason" for these cruel restrictions is to "clean up the city in preparation for the 2010 Asian Games". 

"Cleaning up the city" should imply rubbish removal, main street rennovations, housing regulations, limited street vendors, and things of that nature right?

Inhumanely and chaotically *slaughtering* stray dogs is nothing short of harrowing and hardly qualifies as an acceptable or reasonable way to "clean up" a city. 

Limiting the number of pets a household can have?! How can this possibly help to better the city? Just so you are aware, this applies to all households and if you've had multiple pets (family members by now) you'd likely have to give one up (and we know the impending fate of the one that goes by the wayside. . .).

Lastly, there is a particular breed of dog that is indiginous to China only. This breed of dog (which i've failed to translate in English), is found (naturally) only in China. However, news restrictions are in place that BAN people from owning this dog under heavy penalties, and even illegalize the feeding of said dog. 

Since you have taken the time to register to this site and read this post, I can safely assume you are at least a dog owner/lover. I would like to urge all of you to join in signing a petition that is going to the city leaders, as well as the IFAW organization.

Here is the link to the petition:
http://bbs.gpa.cn/viewthread.php?tid=81833&extra=page=1

For your easy reference and to understand it, the following is the translation :

This is an extremely hot summer. However, to innocent dogs and us, this summer is like a frozen winter. As a result of a newly announced restrictive law, coming along with a cruel reality, a massive amount of innocent dogs are abandoned, being beaten to death and even directly humanely destroyed. Things that we do not wish to see are happening in a roll constantly around us. Though this is the fact that we can not avoid, but whenever we face such childish, loyal and kindhearted little faces, those innocent, panic, anxious filled eyes are breaking out heart.

Take a look at all these abandoned dogs; some of them are forced to experience the separation of flesh and blood, some of them are abandoned by their irresponsible master, or by those masters who fears of being punished. When we open our eyes every morning, we can see plenty of stories about Men’s Best Friend, we act so frightened. Our colorful life fills of worries, fears and grieves. Because we love them, we love these dogs that having a purer spirit than children!!

We do not wish to fight, to resist, more likely we are willing to accept a scientific, humanity way to build up a peaceful city with human and dogs. We, as people who love both dogs and this city would like to express and transmit a concept, we just simply want to tell each of you who ever had a loving kind heart at your childhood that: Please let these “children” remain accompany us, stay with us continuously. 










A voice from a “child”: (this is what I’ve hoping to tell the community) hello everyone! My name is TangTang, I’m a Chinese Rural Dog. Even though I don’t have an elegant appearance as well-known dog breeds, I’m kind and gracious. Also, most of my big pals are naturally compassionated.

In the past, we were the expert of looking out for our family, a great helper and partner to our master, a patient ideal companion to children. But somehow, we have now become a so-called hindrance to humankind.

What do we do wrong? Our human friends say that we deal with “natural calls” everywhere, our dog breeds are booming, we are the root source of Rabies and we are scary. Our grown pals have been told that their body shape is too big and scaring humankind. As a matter of fact, we do not want it this way, we are all meekness and allegiant. 

Yes we know we were dumb and stupid, human society is getting ahead and we need to keep up as well. We can not be destructive scumbags anymore!

“We promise we will be good, and we will do it with our masters. Seriously, my master and I will work hard to be a pair of qualified educated good partners! Our big grown pals and I love our master, we love citizens here and we love this city very much. Please do not drive us away, please?
Even though you do not want us anymore, please do not just abandon us on the cold street. 
Even though we are about to leave this world, please allow us to go remain in our love master’s chest. Master, though you do not love us anymore, but we still love you more than anything.
Our master and we are fight so hard together just for earning such a chance to be together forever, though unfortunately we have to separate, we will still wait and be with you forever at heaven.”

My dearest master, YOU ARE NOT ALONE, WE ARE NOT ALONE


Aims of this event:
By transmitting our friendly message, we are collecting signatures from you, whoever you are, a dog-lover, a dog owner, or normal people living without having a dog to express our love to dogs, to fight for a chance to keep our dog accompany. If you are touched, no matter you love dogs, you have your own dogs or not, or even you hate dogs, please do give us a chance, try to understand us and give us support!

Main contents and concepts:
1.	We wish to receive your vote with a photo of you and your loving dog, email address, full name and things you want to say to your loving dog.
2.	By posting this online torch, we wish to let more people to re-consider seriously on how to protect dogs, instead of being scared of punish or running from moral & responsibility and abandon them.
3.	We wish this online hand-in-hand torch for dogs / animals can be sent around the world.

Simply by providing me the following information will help for this petition:

1. Your Email address
2. Your name
3. Things you want to say to your dog / any dogs
4. A photo of you and your dog

Thank you so much for your patiently reading and participate.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The Chinese Government treats humans like animals, until the government changes abuses will continue against both humans and animals. The only way to change this is to change the government.


----------

